# [SOLVED] WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon u



## scottietwenty3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi there

I have a secured WPA2 enabled network my modem/router is TP-Linlk TD-W8960N. I have my PC Window 7 hard wired connected (ethernet cable) & my laptop XP SP3 connected via wireless. I have recently noticed that on my lappy when I log into to my secured network and put in security key (that is very very strong password) I sometimes for a moment on lappy get a baloon pop-up saying unsecured *(yet under network search for area it shows my network and its WPA2 ebnabled)? *I have read doing a little bit of google research before posting for help it can be a bit of an XP thing and basically dont worry about it's all good.

I just want to make sure my network is safe & no one is on it other thasn myself or my family. I dont want my bandwith and stolen or my privacy and connection comprimised.

How can I tell its all safe and no-one apart from me or my family is using my network?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*

on the laptop is the wired interface enabled? You should disable it when not in use. See if the balloon popup goes away.

You would review the routers logs and connected devices page to review who is connected to your router.


----------



## scottietwenty3 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*



Wand3r3r said:


> on the laptop is the wired interface enabled? You should disable it when not in use. See if the balloon popup goes away.
> .


Sorry I'm not a computer noob but I'm no guru either so I'm not sure how I would do this I'm sorry?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*

You would go to lan connections, identify the wired network interface [nic] and right mouse click on it to get the choice of disable which you would select. Same operation but choose enable when you want to use a wired connection.


----------



## scottietwenty3 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*

Anyone else experienced this balloon saying unsecured on an XP machine all thought its a secured WPA2 enabled network?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*

It may be connecting to a nearby unsecured WAP . . 

please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## scottietwenty3 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*

Hi Rich

Thanks for replying to my thread and your great instructions all done.

My network is SJC's Network and it shows Default Auth as WPA2/PSK so that seem like a very good thing to me. I still get the balloon from time to time on XP SP3 computer saying unsecured all though I logging into my own WPA2 enabled secured network. I just add I dont thinks its connecting to an unsecured network near by as when this balloon seems to pop up randomly on XP machine and says unsecured it still says SJC's network eg my SSID.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*

I would update the wireless card driver . . you can find them on the Manufacturers support site


----------



## scottietwenty3 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*



Old Rich said:


> I would update the wireless card driver . . you can find them on the Manufacturers support site


Hi Rich

I just tried to do that but don't think it worked I'm no expert but I'm not a computer noob either. I did try to download a Wirless LAN driver (I assume that's correct) could not find wirless card driver only wirless driver I could find was this wirless LAN driver.

I have a Toshiba Satelittle laptop I'm in Australia and from what I can tell its series/model M40X pat number/series number PSM4XA-00M008

found this site

Support :: Toshiba :: Computers, Laptops/Notebooks, Tablets, Televisions, DVD and Blu-Ray Players, Camcorders, Storage, Accessories, and more

then I dowloaded (however when I opened WiFi inspector wirless card appears to be the same?)

Intel Pro 2200BG / 2915ABG / 3945ABG Wireless LAN Driver (includes Client v10.5.0.1) 

Am I correct in thinking (although still randomly get unsecured baloon) that as WiFi inspector is showing WPA2 and a tick in far right hand colum on on my SSID) it saying its secure?

As when ever unsecured balloon pops up says I'm on SJC's network which is mine and WiFi inspector and at log on to my SSID says WPA2 enabled.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*



scottietwenty3 said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> I just tried to do that but don't think it worked I'm no expert but I'm not a computer noob either. I did try to download a Wirless LAN driver (I assume that's correct) could not find wirless card driver only wirless driver I could find was this wirless LAN driver.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottietwenty3 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*

Thanks Rich I asked a neighbour he is a bit of an IT guru to have a look he assured me my network is sercure as you have and has shown my how to update my wirless driver.:smile:

I have just updated the driver. As yet Í have not have had a real play around to see if the balloon pops unsecured but after a very quick look in the few minutes he was here appears the main issue was the out dated driver causing the ballon message to say unsecured. I'm confident now the network is infact secure and the message was caused by XP/outdated driver. I was just being super catuious as my PayPal account was hacked a couple weeks back and I'm on hightened security aleart. Thanks very much for your advice.:smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WPA2 secured network my lappy running XP SP3 sometimes shows pop up baloon unsecu*

You are welcome!!


----------

